# WD40 on Siding



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Hot soapy water--with a small splash of ammonia---that's all you need.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And stop using WD40 !
It's going to get on the deck and the siding.
Get some real wasp that says right on the can that it does not stain.


----------

